#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Security >  >  Cyber security

## Wondergirl

*We heard cyber security but Correctly What is cyber security*
The Practice of Protecting system ,network and program from digital attacks ,These attack are usually
aimed at accessing ,changing ,OR destroying sensitive information ,extorting money from users ,OR 
interrupting normal business process 

.*
Implementing effective cyber security measures is particularly challenging today ,Why*  :question:

----------


## Neo

> *We heard cyber security but Correctly What is cyber security*
> The Practice of Protecting system ,network and program from digital attacks ,These attack are usually
> aimed at accessing ,changing ,OR destroying sensitive information ,extorting money from users ,OR 
> interrupting normal business process 
> 
> .*
> Implementing effective cyber security measures is particularly challenging today ,Why*


Okay! I see these few challenges:


Employee compliance to cyber security practicesCost of cyber security infrastructureLack of process management1000 of solutions available: no appropriate mechanism to evaluate :Frown: Lack of skilled cyber security workforceIntruders update them faster and act faster than internal or external cyber security proffessionalsLack of privacy controlsLack of appropriate end user trainingLack of cyber security culture within the organization and also individuallyRapid growth in technology and usage lack of security measures

----------

